# Sticky  Lady Lurkers



## HokieRider

Lurkers unite! Out yourselves in the relative peace of the womens forum. I thought this could be kinda like the "who are you" sticky in the lounge. Lets hear about you, where you're from, what you ride, who is your favorite racer, etc, etc. Post a pic if you've got it. I'll start things off:

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* Lauryn
*Where ya from?* Originally from Pittsburgh, now living in Northern VA
*Whatcha ride?* 05 'Dale R 500
*Fav racer?* Tornado Tom Boonen of course
*Fav drink at the bar?* Southern Comfort and Lime

No pics of me on this computer. I'll add something later when I get home.


----------



## JayTee

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Julie
Where ya from? Recently moved from Denver, CO to Fayetteville, Arkansas
Whatcha ride? '02 Seven Axiom is the main road ride
Fav racer? Big George!
Fav drink at the bar? Any good dark beer, any good full bodied red wine


----------



## grrlyrida

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Ness
Where ya from? Silverlake--the hippest community in LA!
Whatcha ride? '06 Pink Trek 2200
Fav racer? Landis--I know I need to find a new one
Fav drink at the bar? Mojito, dessert wines:--anything with sugar. I know I'm grrly.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*the Girl "Who Are You" thread*

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Anne
Where ya from? Chicago northside
Whatcha ride? my husband
Fav racer? Jens Voigt
Fav drink at the bar? Duvel


----------



## HokieRider

nice ride rollo


----------



## grrlyrida

I agree.


----------



## vonteity

Okay... I'm obviously not a lurker, but here it is anyway:

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* Heidi
*Where ya from?* B-more
*Whatcha ride?* '05 Seven Alta, 2 Alan Carbon Cross x40's (not at the same time, though), and soon a sweet '05 Lemond Fillmore
*Fav racer?* Whichever one looks best in lycra. Must have nice calves.
*Fav drink at the bar?* Stout, Triple Bock... give me something I can't see through.


----------



## HokieRider

dude, von, you ever need to offload some bikes...you know where I am


----------



## vonteity

HokieRider said:


> dude, von, you ever need to offload some bikes...you know where I am


I do have a very old steel canonndale frame in my basement, size 54, blue. Needs a lot of work, but you can have it if you want.


----------



## HokieRider

what kinda work are we talking about?


----------



## vonteity

HokieRider said:


> what kinda work are we talking about?


It needs new components, basically. The ones that are on there are rusted, but I think the frame itself is in fine condition. I was going to build it up as a single speed, but I'm lazy, so I just bought the Fillmore.


----------



## il sogno

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* C
*Where ya from?* Originally from Hawaii, now living in Los Angeles
*Whatcha ride?* Rollo stole my main ride  so I'll have to say... Colnago Dream w/campy record. 
*Fav racer?* Why, the next 5x winner of the Tour, Thomas Voeckler! Just kidding... Let me think about this and I'll get back to you on it. 
*Fav drink at the bar?* I'm not much of a drinker; I'm falling over drunk after 1/2 a drink. I like super dark beers and clean tasting pilsners.
*Post a pic* Here ya go. And no laughing at the jersey. I got in on sale for 1/2 off.


----------



## lspangle

*Yay, a women's forum!*

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Lisa
Where ya from? Originally from NE Ohio, now living in Austin, TX
Whatcha ride? Trek Madone 5.2 SL and Trek 4500 mtn bike 
Fav racer? Guys with courage and/or class: George, Floyd, Ivan (revenge!), Robbie, Dave Z, Popo, Jens, Eki, Levi, and yes, Lance (hey I'm from Austin!)
Fav drink at the bar? Sparkling water with lime, though I'd love a good coffee or hot chocolate more -- can it be a coffee bar?


----------



## physasst

*Just*



lspangle said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Lisa
> Where ya from? Originally from NE Ohio, now living in Austin, TX
> Whatcha ride? Trek Madone 5.2 SL and Trek 4500 mtn bike
> Fav racer? Guys with courage and/or class: George, Floyd, Ivan (revenge!), Robbie, Dave Z, Popo, Jens, Eki, Levi, and yes, Lance (hey I'm from Austin!)
> Fav drink at the bar? Sparkling water with lime, though I'd love a good coffee or hot chocolate more -- can it be a coffee bar?



out of curiousity, where at in NE ohio, I'm from the Medina area originally...Just curious...scary place this womens forum...


----------



## snapdragen

Be brave phys, estrogen isn't contagious....


----------



## lspangle

*Youngstown area*



physasst said:


> out of curiousity, where at in NE ohio, I'm from the Medina area originally...Just curious...scary place this womens forum...


Hey I know where Medina is!  I lived in the Youngstown area -- Campbell, Boardman, East Palestine and Poland. Worked in North Lima for a while. Crazy city names in that part of the country. Guess it's no worse than Paris, TX tho. Or Texarkana.


----------



## physasst

*Actually*



lspangle said:


> Hey I know where Medina is!  I lived in the Youngstown area -- Campbell, Boardman, East Palestine and Poland. Worked in North Lima for a while. Crazy city names in that part of the country. Guess it's no worse than Paris, TX tho. Or Texarkana.



to be more specific, I grew up in a small town called Chippewa Lake about ten minutes south of Medina. Youngstown eh?....We went and partied at Youngstown State a few times....


----------



## lspangle

*Graduated from YSU*



physasst said:


> to be more specific, I grew up in a small town called Chippewa Lake about ten minutes south of Medina. Youngstown eh?....We went and partied at Youngstown State a few times....


In 1994 (Undergrad) and 1996 (grad). Sure is a small world! Hey bas, are you reading this? He posts all the time in Pro Cycling and such -- we had classes together.


----------



## eddy

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* Eddy
*Where ya from?* Mountain View/Santa Cruz/San Jose, CA
*Whatcha ride?* LeMond Buenos Aires (year unknown) //2001
*Fav racer?* "Big George hauling his huge carcass up the mountain..."
*Fav drink at the bar?* Water--Still, not Sparkling
*Post a pic!* Hey, I almost look like I know what I'm doing here!  
Just ignore the massive streaks of bicycle grease on my leg.


----------



## wayneanneli

eddy said:


> Just ignore the massive streaks of bicycle grease on my leg.


You look great eddy! Don't worry about the grease, you look like a pro mechanic


----------



## whateveronfire

I'm delighted this forum exists. And then a de-lurk thread, too? What more can I ask?

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Elizabeth
Where ya from? Georgia then D.C. now L.A.
Whatcha ride? 04 LeMond Zurich
Fav racer? Valverde
Fav drink at the bar? Diet Coke


----------



## il sogno

il sogno said:


> *Fav racer?* Why, the next 5x winner of the Tour, Thomas Voeckler! Just kidding... Let me think about this and I'll get back to you on it.


*Fav racer?* Mario Cippolini.


----------



## physasst

*From*



eddy said:


> *Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* Wendy
> *Where ya from?* Mountain View/Santa Cruz/San Jose, CA
> *Whatcha ride?* LeMond Buenos Aires (year unknown)
> *Fav racer?* "Big George hauling his huge carcass up the mountain..."
> *Fav drink at the bar?* Water--Still, not Sparkling
> *Post a pic!* Hey, I almost look like I know what I'm doing here!
> Just ignore the massive streaks of bicycle grease on my leg.



teh yellow on that there Lemond frame, I would have to say that that is a 2001 BA.


----------



## eddy

physasst said:


> From teh yellow on that there Lemond frame, I would have to say that that is a 2001 BA.


Hmm, that makes sense! I bought it in 2004 from a lady who said it was a few years old. I tried looking it up through the serial number when I got it, but couldn't find the info at the time. Thanks, phys! :thumbsup:


----------



## zeytin

snapdragen said:


> Be brave phys, estrogen isn't contagious....


Classic!


----------



## uzziefly

Wow eddy, cool bike!



lspangle said:


> Whatcha ride? Trek Madone 5.2 SL and Trek 4500 mtn bike
> Fav racer? Guys with courage and/or class: George, Floyd, Ivan (revenge!), Robbie, Dave Z, Popo, Jens, Eki, Levi, and yes, Lance (hey I'm from Austin!)


Hey I ride a Madone too!!! Madone SSL 5.9 though in the Lance 7 time paint scheme.

Disco fan eh? Cool.. I can't wait for the 07 season with Basso, Levi, and Popo and all.. Should be really strong. 




vonteity said:


> I do have a very old steel canonndale frame in my basement, size 54, blue. Needs a lot of work, but you can have it if you want.


Wow, you ride a 54cm?? How tall are you??!! I ride a 54cm Madone... Darn...


----------



## physasst

*That's*



snapdragen said:


> Be brave phys, estrogen isn't contagious....



never been definitively proven...


----------



## vonteity

uzziefly said:


> Wow, you ride a 54cm?? How tall are you??!! I ride a 54cm Madone... Darn...


I'm 5'9". Technically I can ride either a 54 or a 56. I have a long torso compared to most women and long arms. I have a permanent 1.5" gap between my glove and my sleeve. I think my custom Seven is 55.3 cm.


----------



## uzziefly

You're as tall as I am!!!!! If only I was 3 inches taller....


----------



## zeytin

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Sheila
Where ya from? DC metro area, Detroit, now Baltimore
Whatcha ride? 99 Trek Postal, 81 Trek sport tourer switched to single speed
Fav racer?so many choices so little time
Fav drink at the bar? I'm boring, beer or wine


----------



## il sogno

whateveronfire said:


> I'm delighted this forum exists. And then a de-lurk thread, too? What more can I ask?
> 
> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Elizabeth
> Where ya from? Georgia then D.C. now L.A.
> Whatcha ride? 04 LeMond Zurich
> Fav racer? Valverde
> Fav drink at the bar? Diet Coke


Welcome to the de-lurking world, WoF. Valverde was one of my finalists for fav racer. 

Have a seat, you can put your feet up in here if you like. Help yourself to anything in the fridge and the TV remote is on the coffee table.


----------



## physasst

*Hehe*



il sogno said:


> Welcome to the de-lurking world, WoF. Valverde was one of my finalists for fav racer.
> 
> Have a seat, you can put your feet up in here if you like. Help yourself to anything in the fridge and the TV remote is on the coffee table.



you think...I stole the remote and took it back to teh lounge...S2H has it now.....LOL...hehehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehehehehehehheheehheheheheheheh..:idea:


----------



## Barbarella

*Barbarella*

Name: Barb
Where am I from?: Pittsburgh but live in the beautiful and snow free Bay Area
What do I ride? road bike Time edge first, cx bike Kona Queen Anne, Fixie Soma Rush, TT custom Rock Lobster, mtb Dean with a sweet new Kona on the way
Favorite racer? Have had a poster of Bettini in my bathroom for years.
Favorite drink at a bar? I'm too lame to go to bars.


----------



## il sogno

Barbarella said:


> Name: Barb
> Where am I from?: Pittsburgh but live in the beautiful and snow free Bay Area
> What do I ride? road bike Time edge first, cx bike Kona Queen Anne, Fixie Soma Rush, TT custom Rock Lobster, mtb Dean with a sweet new Kona on the way
> Favorite racer? Have had a poster of Bettini in my bathroom for years.
> Favorite drink at a bar? I'm too lame to go to bars.


Welcome to the Women's Forum, Barb. Make yourself at home. That's a heck of a stable of bikes you got there.


----------



## HokieRider

Barbarella said:


> Name: Barb
> Where am I from?: Pittsburgh


Isn't it amazing how many people are "originally" from Pittsburgh and don't live there now? I got out to go to college and have only been back to visit fam since. Loved growing up there, but man I think I would hate living there now. Where in the city are you from?


----------



## Barbarella

Yes, I have quite the stable of bikes, I like to keep my options open. 

I'm from Highland Park in Pittsburgh, right near the reservoir and zoo. I also got out by going to college far far away. It's a fun place to visit but I don't ever see myself moving back there. Where are you from in da 'burgh?


----------



## HokieRider

I'm frome the North Hills. I spent a lot of time in HP cause I worked at the zoo for a few years. Loved the farmers market.


----------



## Sheesh

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Carolyn
Where ya from? All over, now in Chicago
Whatcha ride? Giant TCR C3
Fav racer? my husband
Fav drink at the bar? wine or beer (312 or Guinness)


----------



## il sogno

Sheesh said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Carolyn
> Where ya from? All over, now in Chicago
> Whatcha ride? Giant TCR C3
> Fav racer? my husband
> Fav drink at the bar? wine or beer (312 or Guinness)


Sheesh, welcome to RBR and welcome to the Women's Forum. Pull up a chair, and make yourself at home.


----------



## wayneanneli

il sogno said:


> Sheesh, welcome to RBR and welcome to the Women's Forum. Pull up a chair, and make yourself at home.


If there is one thing I love about the women's + forum, it's the welcoming commitee. Il Sogno and JT are so nice, you just want to invite them over for coffee and not let them leave  Oh, and welcome sheesh!


----------



## physasst

*Now*



wayneanneli said:


> If there is one thing I love about the women's + forum, it's the welcoming commitee. Il Sogno and JT are so nice, you just want to invite them over for coffee and not let them leave  Oh, and welcome sheesh!



now....don't be threatening to lock sogs in the basement again...WE ALL remember what happened the last time you did that.......:thumbsup:


----------



## 7rider

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Regina (I'm so creative with my screen name, ya know?)
Where ya from? DC metro area, via Connecticut and Massachusetts
Whatcha ride? 99 Seven Axiom ti - rebuilt in '05 with DA 10-spd, '03 Klein Palomino (rarely), '05 Felt SR81 - the commuter. Oh, and an '85 Schwinn Cruiser for yucks.
Fav racer? Jan, baby!
Fav drink at the bar? Tanqueray and tonic with lime, red wine, or sometimes just the special, on tap. Hard cider, if they have it.
No pix on this computer, but I think I posted my Seven in the Seven forum ages ago (I visit this forum once every, oh, 2 months or so. I didn't even know they put up a women's forum (finally!)).


----------



## MikeBiker

snapdragen said:


> Be brave phys, estrogen isn't contagious....


But I think I caught PMS from a female once.


----------



## il sogno

physasst said:


> now....don't be threatening to lock sogs in the basement again...WE ALL remember what happened the last time you did that.......:thumbsup:


I only vaguely remember that. Wayne's Swedish coffee has a bit of an amnesiac effect on me.


----------



## il sogno

Regina, glad you found us. Like I say, make yourself at home. Drinks are in the fridge and the remote control is on the coffee table.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*Hey Sheesh, nice photos from Montrose Harbor*

hope you've thawed out since then!




Sheesh said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Carolyn
> Where ya from? All over, now in Chicago
> Whatcha ride? Giant TCR C3
> Fav racer? my husband
> Fav drink at the bar? wine or beer (312 or Guinness)


----------



## Sadlebred

Whats your name? Trish
Where ya from? Originally from South Carolina now living in Atlanta, Georgia
Whatcha ride? Custom Ti Dean Road Bike DA 10, Custom Ti Dean Cyclcross bike Hodgepodge of Parts, Custom Kelly MTB SRAM 9, Redline CX Bike, Casati Road bike (trainer bike), and a few others. 
Fav racer? Basso is hot. So is Zabel. Oh yeah, my husband is, too. 
Fav drink at the bar? Caffeine Free Diet Coke


http://www.southeasterncycling.com. is my website.


----------



## zeytin

Sadlebred said:


> Whats your name? Trish
> Where ya from? Originally from South Carolina now living in Atlanta, Georgia
> Whatcha ride? Custom Ti Dean Road Bike DA 10, Custom Ti Dean Cyclcross bike Hodgepodge of Parts, Custom Kelly MTB SRAM 9, Redline CX Bike, Casati Road bike (trainer bike), and a few others.
> Fav racer? Basso is hot. So is Zabel. Oh yeah, my husband is, too.
> Fav drink at the bar? Caffeine Free Diet Coke
> 
> 
> http://www.southeasterncycling.com. is my website.



Trish welcome! I checked out your site, the Casati is beautiful:thumbsup: I hope to see some of those picts posted here sometime!

Cheers!


----------



## SadieKate

*I guess I should introduce myself*

since I came out of the closet with my pink bike

What's your name? Sarah
Where ya from? Davis, CA
Whatcha ride? Litespeed Tuscany with Chorus, Kelly Bonestock with an Italian Sushi drivetrain, 1981 Mercian with Chorus, Titus Racer X, Marin Mt Vision with PANK rims, Litespeed Unicoi, Keith Lippy Tandem, Kelly Knobby X, and a 1976 Bob Jackson mixte in the rafters.
Fav racer? Julie Furtado
Fav drink at the bar? Sapphire and tonic or a Lemon Drop from the Bendistillery (this is not to be confused with the common Lemon Drop at other bars)


----------



## zeytin

Yikes, you may want to talk to Toomanybikes  Welcome Sarah. 

Snap and Sadie,

I have a ? about the lemondrops, I ordered one for my neice, who loves sweet and sour, but it was only sour. Shouldn't there be sugar on the rim or something? We love Magarita's and I thought it was going to be somewhat similar but lemony.


----------



## SadieKate

There does seem to be a large variety of recipes out there. Yes, it should have a sweet and sour taste to it, but the vodka makes a huge difference. Snap is far more versed in Lemon Drops than I.

This is the recipe from the Bendistillery. However, whenever I've ordered it there it has been made with lemon-infused vodka so the lemon is stronger.

LEMON DROP 
Made with Crater Lake Vodka
Created by the Bendistillery Sampling Room - Bend, Oregon.

2 oz Crater Lake Vodka
2 oz Fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 oz simple syrup

Mix ingredients over ice in cocktail shaker. Shake and strain. Serve in a sugar-rimmed martini glass. Garnish with lemon.

So, snap, when is that tour of Hanger One?


----------



## zeytin

SadieKate said:


> There does seem to be a large variety of recipes out there. Yes, it should have a sweet and sour taste to it, but the vodka makes a huge difference. Snap is far more versed in Lemon Drops than I.


Awesome thanks, I think they forgot the simple syrup and they def forgot to sugar the rim. I may be able to talk here into trying again.


----------



## Sadlebred

zeytin said:


> Trish welcome! I checked out your site, the Casati is beautiful:thumbsup: I hope to see some of those picts posted here sometime!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks. Poor "Cassie" is in pretty sad shape now. That photo was in her prime. I rode her for 6 great years. We did 6 centuries in a year. She helped me cat up to Cat. 3 and hauled my butt through mountains, snow, and everywhere. She shows many battle scars from the fun rides over the years. She shimmies at anything over 15 mph, so she was retired to the trainer about 2 years ago. Her carbon fork shattered and was replaced by a blue steel fork. She was replaced by my custom Ti Dean. I'm already looking for the next custom ti road bike, probably in 2008.


----------



## MayGirl

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Rebecca
Where ya from? NY originally, Peninsula (NorCal) currently (and for the last 4.5 years)
Whatcha ride? 2004 E5, DA, Ksyrium SSC SL, 1972 Schwinn La Tour (oh la la baby!)
Fav racer? My teammates
Fav drink at the bar? Limoncello, red wine, Boddingtons


----------



## il sogno

MayGirl said:


> Fav drink at the bar? Limoncello, red wine, Boddingtons


Welcome to WCF+ MayGirl. I love limocellos. :thumbsup:


----------



## HokieRider

il sogno said:


> Welcome to WCF+ MayGirl. I love limocellos. :thumbsup:


So does Danny Devito!!!


----------



## zeytin

HokieRider said:


> So does Danny Devito!!!


LOL, good one!
Cheers,


----------



## MayGirl

*I heart Danny*

No joke! I wouldn't be caught dead watching The View but did see that clip of him on the web. Made me love him more (but then I lost a bit of love when he pandered to Barbara WahWah later -- she has such a stick up the butt).

God, i'm so embarrassed for writing "red wine" (being in Northern California I have to be) -- favs: 1995 Silver Oak Alexander Valley Cab Sav (when the boy and I have money to spare...which is very rare, we usually only get to have it at the winery tasting!), Guenoc Petite Sirah (and their Petite Sirah Port, mmmm) and Bonny Doon Cardinal Zin (when we have less money but some), Ca 'del solo Big House Red (when we're living like the grad students we are).


----------



## KayTee

*Howdy!*

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* Katharine
*Where ya from?* Eastern VA by way of Rochester, NY and Balamer, MD
*Whatcha ride?* As much as possible. OK...06 IndyFab Crown Jewel SE, 02 Fondriest Carb Level, 90 Merckx Corsa Extra, back end of an 01 Santana Team Al, 98 Litespeed Obed mtb, 97 Moser Evo Pro on the trainer, and a 99 Litespeed Classic on the block. 
*Fav racer?* Robbie Mac! 
*Fav drink at the bar?* Red wine, Guinness Extra Stout, or lime & tonic. Pisco Sour when the pisco's available.


----------



## baylor

Whats your name? Pam
Where ya from? Arizona
Whatcha ride? Look kg 386
Fav racer? George Hicapie
Fav drink at the bar? Mojitos


----------



## il sogno

KayTee said:


> *Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* Katharine
> *Where ya from?* Eastern VA by way of Rochester, NY and Balamer, MD
> *Whatcha ride?* As much as possible. OK...06 IndyFab Crown Jewel SE, 02 Fondriest Carb Level, 90 Merckx Corsa Extra, back end of an 01 Santana Team Al, 98 Litespeed Obed mtb, 97 Moser Evo Pro on the trainer, and a 99 Litespeed Classic on the block.
> *Fav racer?* Robbie Mac!
> *Fav drink at the bar?* Red wine, Guinness Extra Stout, or lime & tonic. Pisco Sour when the pisco's available.


Welcome, KayTee. OMG you are going to have to post pics of your bikes in the Bikes Women Ride thread.


----------



## KayTee

Well...I guess first I need to quit riding the things and and get around to shooting some photos  OK, soon!


----------



## Kallisti

*Shall we keep this going?*

Whats your name? Kallisti
Where ya from? Originally NY, now live near LA
Whatcha ride? '85 Centurion Ironman (now fixed), '05 Surly 1x1, '07 Blue Competition RC6
Fav racer? Greg Lemond, by far
Fav drink at the bar? cuppa joe, yeah cawfee and don't gimme any o' dat "latte" crapola


----------



## paxequus

deleted


----------



## wildchild75

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Wild Child
Where ya from? Currently in South West VA
Whatcha ride? currently own a MTB but looking at buying a road this year
Fav racer? No clue
Fav drink at the bar? 18 yr Macallan double neat please


----------



## TitusGrl

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Sheryl
Where ya from? Born and raised in Austin, TX - The weather here is perfect now!
Whatcha ride? mtb Hammerhead, full suspention bike. Titus Estrella Ti Road bike w/ Sram rival group, mavic wheels.
Fav racer? Thomas Voeckler! 
Fav drink at the bar? The ones that other people buy me! 
Post a pic


----------



## airforcegurl

*Whats your name? Alli
Where ya from? The Rock (aka Newfoundland) I now live in Nova Scoita
Whatcha ride? 06 Trek Pilot 2.1 WSD
Fav racer? Armstrong
Fav drink at the bar? Alexander Keith's Red if you're not from eastern canada then you just won't understand...*


----------



## BLUE BOY

vonteity said:


> steel canonndale frame


 steel??


----------



## sportschicfla

Which Seven do you have? and how do you like it? I am tossing up getting one to replace my Look KG 361 as I tend to ride a bit of an usual geometry for someone my height (5'5). I tend to like to be more stretched out on the bike as I am a bit longer in the torso then most my height. Otherwise looking at a Cervelo R3 or Time Edge.


----------



## sportschicfla

Also the lemon wedge is supposed to be served with sugar on it. So that when you suck on the lemon after the shot you get both the sweet and sour.


----------



## unexpected_visitor

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Kristin
Where ya from? Portland OR
Whatcha ride? light old panasonic road bike mostly
Fav racer? Kristin Armstrong
Fav drink at the bar? Black velvet whiskey on the rocks


----------



## bornin53

*Link to Pics of Lemond Buenos Aires*

Eddy:

This link shows pics of the various models of the Lemond Buenos Aires from 2000 to 2003. This removes all doubt, your Buenos Aires is definitely a 2001.

http://www.epinions.com/search/?sub...arch_vertical=t142939&searchbar_submit=Search

Say, Eddy, I think I may have seen you on Old La Honda Road Sunday. There was a lady with a yellow Buenos Aires wearing an Enron jersey. Was that you?


----------



## eddy

bornin53 said:


> This link shows pics of the various models of the Lemond Buenos Aires from 2000 to 2003. This removes all doubt, your Buenos Aires is definitely a 2001.
> http://www.epinions.com/search/?sub...arch_vertical=t142939&searchbar_submit=Search
> 
> Say, Eddy, I think I may have seen you on Old La Honda Road Sunday. There was a lady with a yellow Buenos Aires wearing an Enron jersey. Was that you?


Hey, cool! Thanks, bornin53. (Were you born in 53?) That link gave me much more info than I expected. I didn't know the MSRP was $1530. I paid $300 for the frameset and wheels and didn't know if I was getting ripped off. An acquaintance who stripped all of the parts to put on her new frame sold it to me in 2004. It now has Shimagnolotro components. :crazy: 

Hmm, three Sundays ago I was at the beach in Rio del Mar, so it must have been my evil twin you saw. Besides, I only wear white jerseys and RBR jerseys!


----------



## bornin53

*Hi Eddy.. Yeah, I was born*

in 1953. Since cycling is the fountain of youth, I decided to wear my age proudly. Especially since I am in better shape than most people half my age, thanks to cycling 6,000 miles per year. I am going up to Markleville Friday for the Death Ride on Saturday, hoping to earn my 5 pass jersey.

I am glad you found the information about your Buenos Aires useful. I am somewhat of a Lemond junkie (the bikes, and Greg too, but to a lesser degree). I bought a 2003 Maillot Jaune frame on eBay and put parts off of a 2002 Lemond Tourmalet onto it. But I could not stop there; I upgraded the gruppo to full Dura Ace and upgraded almost everything else too.

I think I saw you say on Francois' hillclimb thread that you climbed Hwy 9. I get out there a lot so maybe I will see you on the road.

Have fun and safe roads to you.


----------



## MyBlueTrek

*Whats your name?* Heidi
*Where ya from?* Tucson but I now live in Scottsdale, AZ
*Whatcha ride?* A women's Trek 1000 that I just bought one month ago. It's blue. Fisher Tassajara Mountain bike. 
*Fav racer?* Any guy who looks fit and has shaved legs.
*Fav drink at the bar?* A good Cabernet Sauvignon and Oak Creek Hefeweinzen (brewed in Sedona).


----------



## Suzie Green

Whats your name? <<< Look to the left (duh)...OK so I'm not creative at choosing a nic!
Where ya from? New England
Whatcha ride? Specialized
Fav racer? Danilo DiLuca
Fav drink at the bar? Mudslide


----------



## *A-Train*

*Whats your name?* Kristina Albrecht
*Where ya from?* Manhattan Beach CA but I now live in Los Osos CA
*Whatcha ride?* A hand-me-down Trek 1200 (circa 1996) from my brother-in-law, that we're slowly upgrading (I've only been on it twice lolz)
*Fav racer?* Kimi Raikkonen... oh wait, you want a cyclist  
*Fav drink at the bar?* Hendricks gin & tonic w/ a slice of cucumber


----------



## Hill on Wheels

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Hillary
Where ya from? Gettysburg
Whatcha ride? Specialized Tri Cross, Yeti ASR
Fav racer? My daughter, she could kick my butt at this point 
Fav drink at the bar? Lemon drops

I am not too sure how to add pictures and my other half is asleep. I will try to add one of me that actually looks like I don't suck at racing. Woo hoo!


----------



## jenk

Whats your name? Jen K
Where ya from? Dallas, TX, Eugene, OR now Chapel Hill, NC
Whatcha ride? Building up a Soma Double Cross tourer/commuter; Specialized Allez Elite for faster rides
Fav racer? Missy Giove (though I don't have a MTB at *this* moment)
Fav drink at the bar? Maker's on the rocks (though that Hendricks G&T sounds good too)


----------



## il sogno

Hill on Wheels said:


> Fav drink at the bar? *Lemon drops*


We need to get you together with Snapdragen!


----------



## il sogno

jenk said:


> Whatcha ride? Building up a Soma Double Cross tourer/commuter; Specialized Allez Elite for faster rides


With the price of gas nowadays I've been thinking of getting something like a Soma and building it up as a commuter. I converted my Pogliaghi to a single speed/fixed commuter but there's no room for panniers on it. 

I'd love to see pics of it when you're ready to post them.


----------



## jenk

I will indeed post pics in the "bikes women ride" thread when she's finished (getting close- I'm excited!). 
I've been commuting as my main form of transportation for about 6-7 years now and seriously believe that it maintains my sanity (or at least enough to get by). Saves money and keeps me in shape- body and soul!


----------



## North77

*Lady Lurkers reply*

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) North77
Where ya from? Originally Rochester, NY, now I reside in Portola Valley, CA
Whatcha ride? 2006 Cannondale Six13 Team edition
Fav racer? Christine Thorburn (Webcor Platinum) gotta support my local Female Pro's
Fav drink at the bar? Guinness
Post a pic! I'm the one on the left in the pic.


----------



## kwoz

Hi Everyone! I'm new to the forum, but definitely not new to cycling. 

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Kelly
Where ya from? Originally from outside Cleveland, now I live in Seattle.
Whatcha ride? Colnago c50, litespeed ultimate, bianchi pista (on the track)
Fav racer? not sure anymore. Probably Cancellara
Fav drink at the bar? can't go wrong with a Woodchuck.


----------



## randi_526

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) miranda
Where ya from? Originally from Burlington VT, then RI, now Chicago
Whatcha ride? 1995 Giant Perigee (road bike, not a hybrid like perigees are now) and a 08 Raleigh Rush hour, fixed.
Fav racer? not sure, I dont really follow racing
Fav drink at the bar? whiskey is good


----------



## SCBianchista

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Michele
Where ya from? Originally Pgh, Pa but now in Santa Cruz, Ca
Whatcha ride? 2006 Bianchi Reparto Corse
Fav racer? Hard to pick--still contemplating this one....
Fav drink at the bar? Vodka Gimlet (Grey Goose) with lots of lime, or a Nice Cab, or an icy cold amber ale
Post a pic! I'll get one on here but for now use my Avatar!


----------



## Di_bear

*Whats your name?* Diane (Di)
*Where ya from?* Hancock, MI
*Whatcha ride?* 2008 Jamis Dakar XCR Expert, 2005 Trek Fuel EX7, Kona Jake the Snake
*Fav racer?* The people I race with. 
*Fav drink at the bar?* Beer

Hey, all! I'm new to this forum. I'm primarily a mountain biker, but I'm surrounded by spectacular roads with spectacular views, so I enjoy a bit of road riding. I recently discovered how fun it is to race road bikes.

I don't own a road bike. I use my cyclocross bike. Sometimes I wish I had easier and harder gearing, so a road bike with a triple chainring may be in my future.


----------



## bernzpeed

Whats your name? Christian
Where ya from? Walnut Creek, CA
Whatcha ride? 2008 GTRw Series Four
Fav racer? The comeback king, Lance Armstrong!
Fav drink at the bar? Mojito?
Post a pic! Hey, Check out my website here!









Hello ladies!


----------



## High Gear

*You can use this photo to stay anonymous.*

.......................................................


----------



## trek7100

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Nancy
Where ya from? Michigan
Whatcha ride? 07 Giant OCR3W
Fav racer? don't have one
Fav drink at the bar? Michelob Ultra or Sam Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## KellyMo

Whats your name? Kelly
Where ya from? California girl living in Germany
Whatcha ride? Generic road bike
Fav racer? Lance is the only one I know, but he ain't my fav
Fav drink at the bar? Klosterbräu Braunbier
Post a pic! Maybe later


----------



## awarepoint

Hey everyone, I finally decided to join. My name is Cynthia and I'm a college student. I don't have too much riding experience, but I'm trying to get back into it and hopefully start commuting again.

I'm currently looking for a bike, and I'm eager to take a look at all the suggestions here. It's nice also to see a forum specifically for the ladies. Thanks for having me on board.


----------



## Praxidis

What's your name? Lori
Where're ya from? Originally Western Pennsylvania, now live in Central Valley of
California
Whatcha ride? 2009 Felt Z80 Its my first road bike and I love it.
Favorite Racer? Anyone but Lance
Fav drink at the bar? Tequila


----------



## il sogno

Praxidis said:


> What's your name? Lori
> Where're ya from? Originally Western Pennsylvania, now live in Central Valley of
> California
> Whatcha ride? 2009 Felt Z80 Its my first road bike and I love it.
> Favorite Racer? Anyone but Lance
> Fav drink at the bar? Tequila


Welcome! Don't know if you're near Paso Robles but we just had an RBR get together and ride over there. The roads and scenery were awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Praxidis

il sogno said:


> Welcome! Don't know if you're near Paso Robles but we just had an RBR get together and ride over there. The roads and scenery were awesome. :thumbsup:


Hi and thanks for the welcome!
I actually live pretty close to Modesto...but I can imagine how pretty the Paso Robles area was to ride. 
I've gone out with a friend and ridden around Knight's Ferry and it sure is very scenic there too


----------



## velogy

Name: Mary Maroon

Place: Northern California

Bikes: Gaint TCR DuraAce, Bianchi Pista (pimped out!) SantaCruz Blur(XTR), Gary Fisher single speed convert XTR, Stork Absolutist SramRed

Hero: Tina Pic

Drink: Mineral Water or Scotch or Coffee

Food: Yes

Special Powers: going kinda fastish, bike fittings (esp.performance womens fit), mechanics, tech and specs, even coaching.


----------



## tallgal

name: Jheri
where: from Alberta Canada, mostly in Denmark now
rides old Batavus, Sögreni Young Shatterhand men's frame
fav racer: don't race, just commute
drink: water or hot chocolate depending on the temperature
special powers: building illegal tree houses in city parks and flying through the streets on my bikes


----------



## velogy

i like the sound of that special power! can you pass on any constructions tips or techniques? i have wanted to sleep in a tree house my entire life!
best,
mary


----------



## tallgal

velogy said:


> i like the sound of that special power! can you pass on any constructions tips or techniques? i have wanted to sleep in a tree house my entire life!
> best,
> mary


hee hee and ssssh ... don't tell anyone I find good trees in the parks and measure them. Then I make a kit of a little platform, sometimes with sides and bike out to the tree with my tools. I go up and install it. The only time I have been asked a question was by a policeman who saw me coming down. I told him I studied trees and he accepted that.

My best experience was coming down and catching the attention of a little girl. I'm quite tall and thin and have somewhat pointed ears and blonde hair. The little girl said "look mommy! an elf!!" It was the best complement I have ever had.

In Denmark you can rent cargo bikes so you can do this sort of thing


----------



## il sogno

Welcome. I don't race either but I sure do have my favorite racers. That Sogreni is a totally cool bike!


----------



## gardenrunner

*newbie boobieP*

*Whats your name? *(as much or as little as you like) Stacie
*Where ya from? *Chicagoland- SW Burbs to be exact
*Whatcha ride? *road: an 09 no name carbon I got off ebay with Ultegra components(it's my baby and I built it- labour of love. Word is it's a "seconds" frame from Trek), and an 06 BMC MTB with a sweet Race Face carbon inlay crankset that is not in production anymore:thumbsup: Best wedding present ever:thumbsup: 
*Fav racer? *Cavendish. Power, power and more power.
*Fav drink at the bar?* Dirty Martini. Shaken, VERY dirty, Grey Goose with 3 blue cheese olives. I'm also a Miller Lite girl. Bottles, no cans, please.


----------



## Kimmyc

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Kim 
Where ya from? Fairfax, Virginia
Whatcha ride? 2010 Orbea Diva
Fav racer? Schleck Bros
Fav drink at the bar? Long island ice tea


----------



## il sogno

Kimmyc said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Kim
> Where ya from? Fairfax, Virginia
> Whatcha ride? 2010 Orbea Diva
> Fav racer? Schleck Bros
> Fav drink at the bar? Long island ice tea


Welcome! The Diva is a great bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## pigfinn

Whats your name? K
Where ya from? ChicAgo, IL
Whatcha ride? 2006 Giant OCR Composite - but soon hopefully a Tarmac SL3!!, ordered - not yet delivered!!, argggh :mad2: 
Fav racer? don't watch much racing..., sorry!
Fav drink at the bar? that would be a diet pepsi... don't drink alcohol


----------



## il sogno

That Tarmac will be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boox2

Whats your name? MP
Where ya from? Jackson, WY
Whatcha ride? 2007 Cannondale Synapse
Fav racer? don't have one, just getting into the road cycling thing but will be watching more in the future for sure
Fav drink at the bar? Whatever i'm in the mood for at the moment :thumbsup:


----------



## TxStBobcat

1st post on the site.

Whats your name? Rachael
Where ya from? Austin, TX
Whatcha ride? 2010 Gary Fisher Wahoo (Soon to own a 2011 Scott CR1 Team or Contessa 15)
Fav racer? Andy Schleck and Tyler Farrar
Fav drink at the bar? Vodka Tonic


----------



## TxStBobcat

Sweet Bike! I'm in Austin, too. Next mountain bike purchase will def. be a HammerHead


----------



## il sogno

TxStBobcat said:


> 1st post on the site.
> 
> Whats your name? Rachael
> Where ya from? Austin, TX
> Whatcha ride? 2010 Gary Fisher Wahoo (Soon to own a 2011 Scott CR1 Team or Contessa 15)
> Fav racer? Andy Schleck and Tyler Farrar
> Fav drink at the bar? Vodka Tonic


Welcome. I'd love to hear about that Scott CR1 Team when you get it.


----------



## JulezVH

Whats your name? Julie
Where ya from? Central CA
Whatcha ride? 03 Kestrel Talon
Fav racer? I just appreciate a good rider....
Fav drink at the bar? After a good climb--Margarita on the rocks with Salt, otherwise, Gin & Tonic


----------



## TxStBobcat

il sogno said:


> Welcome. I'd love to hear about that Scott CR1 Team when you get it.


Will def. let you know. Still waiting on them to come into the LBS. I'm on the heavier side (riding for weight loss and doing some lifestyle changes) so I don't know if the aluminum bike would be better than the carbon. We shall see after a few test rides and a bike fit. I was going to get the Felt ZW-5 bike alas, sold out.


----------



## QED

Whats your name? Robin
Where ya from? Originally, a small town in Maine. Currently, Seattle, WA
Whatcha ride? 05 Fuji Newest
Fav racer? No favorites
Fav drink at the bar? Sapphire Martini with 3 olives


----------



## TxStBobcat

il sogno said:


> Welcome. I'd love to hear about that Scott CR1 Team when you get it.


Went for a test ride and ended up getting the Contessa 15 with Shimano 105's. First ever road bike. I love it.


----------



## selmax

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Stephanie
Where ya from? Originally from PA, in NYC for over 20 years now
Whatcha ride? 2011 Scott Contessa CR1
Fav racer? Don't know any, actually...I'm a newbie
Fav drink at the bar? Gin and Tonic


----------



## sweet___pea

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) 
Shelly
Where ya from? 
Sonning, England
Whatcha ride? 
Bianchi Nirone Sora
Fav racer? 
Cadel
Fav drink at the bar? 
Vodka and Tonic VAT


----------



## BethLikesBikes

I've been hanging around and posting for a while, but I'll officially say hello.

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Beth
Where ya from? Red Hook, NY (Upstate, not Brooklyn)
Whatcha ride? Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Carbon w/ SRAM, Cannondale Mona Vie cross bike, Kona King Kikapu, Kona Cindercone
Fav racer? Evie Stevens (but I also love Chris Horner, Jens, Fabian and Thor!)
Fav drink at the bar? Microbrews


----------



## kardisa

*Whats your name?* Rachael
*Where ya from?* Originally from the States, but currently living in Korea.
*Whatcha ride? * 2010 Giant TCR 1, 2008 Giant OCR 
*Fav racer?* Too new to this to have a favorite 
*Fav drink at the bar?* anything with hops


----------



## Tobypaw

Name?: Sally
Where from? Currently near Phoenix but have lived all over the world.
Ride?: Felt DA Tri bike and a Specialized Tarmac road bike
Fav Racer? Contador (ducking)
Fav drink?: Red wone (boring!)


----------



## catlikeone

*Name:* Cat
*Where frome?*: Philly burbs
*Ride?*: beater Carema Pro '08 until I'm done crashing then upgrading to Jamis Xenith Comp Femme '11 on demo price deal from Jamis rep(nice to have connected friend). Recently switched to road cycling from hybrid which is my fulltime commuter now.
*Fav Racer?*: Above said friend who is also an INSANELY gorgeous roadie,has given me the tools& skills to ride, patched me up, SAG rescued me, supported my riding a mountain pass knowing I would possibly come down with bloodlust but still pushing me to make me a better rider.
*Fav Drink*: Bodegas El Nido Jumilla El Nido '09, only the bold for the beautiful.


----------



## il sogno

catlikeone said:


> *Name:* Cat
> *Where frome?*: Philly burbs
> *Ride?*: beater Carema Pro '08 until I'm done crashing then upgrading to Jamis Xenith Comp Femme '11 on demo price deal from Jamis rep(nice to have connected friend). Recently switched to road cycling from hybrid which is my fulltime commuter now.
> *Fav Racer?*: Above said friend who is also an INSANELY gorgeous roadie,has given me the tools& skills to ride, patched me up, SAG rescued me, supported my riding a mountain pass knowing I would possibly come down with bloodlust but still pushing me to make me a better rider.
> *Fav Drink*: Bodegas El Nido Jumilla El Nido '09, only the bold for the beautiful.


Hope you finish up with the crashing soon! Welcome.


----------



## catlikeone

Haha, no kidding! After injury from the last one the rubber side is definitely staying down!

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Kernyl

Well I made a couple other posts so I guess I should introduce myself...

Name?: Laura
Where from? MA
Ride?: Right now my cross bike is doubling as my road bike. Cannondale CaadX. Also have a Kona Dr. Dew for commuting, but might sell that and buy a mtn bike. 
Fav Racer? Frank and Andy!!! or maybe Gilbert? Cancellara? and of course Tim Johnson!
Fav drink?: Anything with Rum, Margaritas, but also enjoy a good hefewiezen or blonde ale after a ride. Whatever strikes my fancy at the time...


----------



## southcoastgirl

*Name:* Kathy
*Where from?*: Isle of Wight in the sunny UK
*Ride?*: 53'' Bianchi Nirone C2C - Campy gears and brakes
*Fav Racer?*: Mark Cavendish
*Fav Drink:* Choc orange flavour protein powder. :crazy: ohhh and the odd glass of Rose!

Used to cycle a lot to and from work when I was a lot younger. These days I am very overweight and very unfit.....and much older!  Just got back on my bike after a knee op and I am trying to build up distance so that I can lose weight! Now up to 20 miles per ride but need to find a decent saddle so that I can ride for longer! :blush2: Eventually want to do a sportive.


----------



## il sogno

southcoastgirl said:


> *Name:* Kathy
> *Where from?*: Isle of Wight in the sunny UK
> *Ride?*: 53'' Bianchi Nirone C2C - Campy gears and brakes
> *Fav Racer?*: Mark Cavendish
> *Fav Drink:* Choc orange flavour protein powder. :crazy: ohhh and the odd glass of Rose!
> 
> Used to cycle a lot to and from work when I was a lot younger. These days I am very overweight and very unfit.....and much older!  Just got back on my bike after a knee op and I am trying to build up distance so that I can lose weight! Now up to 20 miles per ride but need to find a decent saddle so that I can ride for longer! :blush2: Eventually want to do a sportive.


20 miles on a ride is pretty good for someone just getting back on the bike again. I'm lucky if I can find time to do a 20 miler. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mistyrider

*Nebie here *

*Name: Sarah
Where from?: BC, Canada
Ride?: Rocky Mountain Prestige
Fav Racer?: Don't have one!
Fav Drink: Bellinni!!*

I got my bike about 18 months ago, but haven't logged much time in the saddle, unfortunately  Between three kids and school full-time, it's hard to find the hours to do so! I've committed to really learning HOW to ride this year though, and am looking forward to the coming months!


----------



## il sogno

I like Bellinis too. Welcome!


----------



## Rapunzara

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Cheryl (though Rappy, short for Rapunzara, I answer to (geeky gamer thang))
Where ya from? Sacramento, CA currently
Whatcha ride? Old steel frame Lemond Zurich ('01 or '02?) - purchased used in 2006.
Fav racer? Whoever is on top (oh wait...that's usually me and I don't race) =P
Fav drink at the bar? A Zin gal or a beer with a lot going on (Lagunitas has many that rock!)


----------



## firefly12

Name: C
Fav ride: Anywhere in FL
Fav post ride libation with friends: Red wine
Glad there's a place to talk to women who ride and like it. I just don't fit the guy gear.


----------



## lilphoton

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) alison
Where ya from? seattle
Whatcha ride? 06 felt f5c carbon frame (bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Felt&Model=F5C&Type=bike]BikePedia - 2006 Felt F5C Complete Bicycle)
Fav racer? don't have one...
Fav drink at the bar? manhattan (with bourbon) at smith on 15th


----------



## murielalex

Whats your name? 
Where ya from? Florida
Whatcha ride? 2012 custom Gunnar/Brooks B17
Fav racer? don't have one
Fav drink at the bar? coffee (I'm boring)


----------



## hsiaoty

I'll post to fill my darned 5 posts limit to start a thread.
Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Leslie
Where ya from? Southern California 
Whatcha ride? Fuji Absolute 1.0 '10
Fav racer? I don't have cable ;(
Fav drink at the bar? I don't drink...


----------



## Kernyl

Check out cyclingfans.com 
You don't need cable to check out some of the best bike races in the world!


----------



## hsiaoty

Kernyl said:


> Check out cyclingfans.com
> You don't need cable to check out some of the best bike races in the world!


Thanks for the link! I'm really stoked about this year's Olympics though.


----------



## HighwayLife

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like): Call me K.C.
Where ya from? North Western U.S.
Whatcha ride? A mountain bike
Fav racer? I'm kind of a new biker.
Fav drink at the bar? I am underage....so I don't drink anything but chocolate milk and root beer.


----------



## hartmame

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Mary
Where ya from? SW Ohio
Whatcha ride? 11' Surly LHT frame built it with 2001 XT and Sora
Fav racer? haven' followed for a while
Fav drink at the bar? Long Island Iced Tea

Now I'm wanting a faster/lighter road bike too.


----------



## chantal

new to road biking, checking out bikes, was told i would need 58 cm frame, am 5'11 and 200 lbs female...... any input on this entrylevel bike 2011 Fuji Newest 1.0 Road Bike


----------



## Aceismine

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like): Megan
Where ya from? Austin, Tx orig, now living in Houston
Whatcha ride? 06 Specialized Roubaix
Fav racer? I always find myself yelling for Cav
Fav drink at the bar? rum and coke

I was off the bike for several years because of medical issues, but now back on and re-building the miles!


----------



## unsunken

Where ya from? east coast --> Seattle
Whatcha ride? a steel hybrid
Fav racer? new to biking, but I usually play sports instead of following them
Fav drink at the bar? depends on the season, but an old fashioned is always a good backup


----------



## il sogno

unsunken said:


> Where ya from? east coast --> Seattle
> Whatcha ride? a steel hybrid
> Fav racer? new to biking, but I usually play sports instead of following them
> Fav drink at the bar? depends on the season, but an old fashioned is always a good backup


Welcome!


----------



## ruby1

Where ya from? Isle of Wight. U.K.
Whatcha ride? Specialized Ruby Comp 2008 - bought on eBay - my first road bike and I'm loving it! Also have a Marin Bear Valley MTB from circa 1993
Fav racer? Most definitely Mark Cavendish
Fav drink at the bar? A lager in the U.K...or beer in the U.S


----------



## il sogno

ruby1 said:


> Where ya from? Isle of Wight. U.K.
> Whatcha ride? Specialized Ruby Comp 2008 - bought on eBay - my first road bike and I'm loving it! Also have a Marin Bear Valley MTB from circa 1993
> Fav racer? Most definitely Mark Cavendish
> Fav drink at the bar? A lager in the U.K...or beer in the U.S


I like me a nice cool Fullers. 

welcome!


----------



## snrose

Whats your name? Shannon
Where ya from? Roanoke, VA
Whatcha ride? Trek Madone 4.5wsd
Fav racer? Dont really have one
Fav drink at the bar? Mojito


here's a picture of me:


----------



## il sogno

snrose said:


> Whats your name? Shannon
> Where ya from? Roanoke, VA
> Whatcha ride? Trek Madone 4.5wsd
> Fav racer? Dont really have one
> Fav drink at the bar? Mojito


Welcome! That's gotta be a nice bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## snrose

thanks!


----------



## PinarelloGirl

Whats your name? 
Where ya from? Los Angeles
Whatcha ride? Pinarello
Fav racer? Manuel Quinziato because he's fast...and hot
Fav drink at the bar? Pahlymeyer Cab


----------



## il sogno

Welcome! I'm in LA too. Gonna be hot today. What Pinarello do you have?


----------



## that1girl

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like): Marla
Where ya from? Pittsburg, KS
Whatcha ride? Currently ride '11 Specialized Triple Dolce Sport. Previously owned a Trek Hybrid 7100 decided I needed a road bike.
Fav racer? Don't have one
Fav drink at the bar? Margarita or Bloody Mary


----------



## PinarelloGirl

il sogno said:


> Welcome! I'm in LA too. Gonna be hot today. What Pinarello do you have?


Nice ocean breeze here so no complaints about the heat.


----------



## il sogno

that1girl said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like): Marla
> Where ya from? Pittsburg, KS
> Whatcha ride? Currently ride '11 Specialized Triple Dolce Sport. Previously owned a Trek Hybrid 7100 decided I needed a road bike.
> Fav racer? Don't have one
> Fav drink at the bar? Margarita or Bloody Mary


Welcome!


----------



## RubyRoad

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Rita
Where ya from? Blacksburg, VA currently
Whatcha ride? Specialized Ruby Sport
Fav racer? Iam too new, previously I was never interested in cycling races...
Fav drink at the bar? In the summer definitely beer, the colder the better. In the winter I prefer wine.


----------



## Jacquot

Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Jacquie
Where ya from? Burnaby, BC, Canada (essentially Vancouver)
Whatcha ride? 1987 Miyata 615 GT tourer, 1991 Cramerotti road bike
Fav racer? Ryder Hesjedal of course
Fav drink at the bar? after a ride? dark beer (after rehydrating, of course)

As you might guess, I found this forum while researching new bikes! The Miyata got a new drive train and brake levers a couple of years ago, but having got back into fitness riding, I "need" a new road bike. I can't post a new thread yet, so here's my first point!


----------



## il sogno

Jacquot said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Jacquie
> Where ya from? Burnaby, BC, Canada (essentially Vancouver)
> Whatcha ride? 1987 Miyata 615 GT tourer, 1991 Cramerotti road bike
> Fav racer? Ryder Hesjedal of course
> Fav drink at the bar? after a ride? dark beer (after rehydrating, of course)
> 
> As you might guess, I found this forum while researching new bikes! The Miyata got a new drive train and brake levers a couple of years ago, but having got back into fitness riding, I "need" a new road bike. I can't post a new thread yet, so here's my first point!


Welcome. I <3 Ryder too!


----------



## mayrhys

*hey there*

Whats your name? Reese
Where ya from? Massachusetts, I live in Georgia now
Whatcha ride? Fuji Roubaix on the the road, Giant TCX2 for 'cross racing!
Fav racer? Katie F'n Compton
Fav drink at the bar? Whiskey and Blenheim's Ginger ale.


----------



## QED

mayrhys said:


> Whats your name? Reese
> Where ya from? Massachusetts, I live in Georgia now
> Whatcha ride? Fuji Roubaix on the the road, Giant TCX2 for 'cross racing!
> Fav racer? Katie F'n Compton
> Fav drink at the bar? Whiskey and Blenheim's Ginger ale.


Welcome! I was a Mainer that spent over 20 years in the south! North Carolina to be exact. I am in Seattle now. Welcome! The people are great on this forum.


----------



## love4himies

Jacquot said:


> Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like) Jacquie
> Where ya from? Burnaby, BC, Canada (essentially Vancouver)
> Whatcha ride? 1987 Miyata 615 GT tourer, 1991 Cramerotti road bike
> Fav racer? Ryder Hesjedal of course
> Fav drink at the bar? after a ride? dark beer (after rehydrating, of course)
> 
> As you might guess, I found this forum while researching new bikes! The Miyata got a new drive train and brake levers a couple of years ago, but having got back into fitness riding, I "need" a new road bike. I can't post a new thread yet, so here's my first point!


Ryder's my fav too. It was so sad when he crashed in the TdF.


----------



## Killick

*Hi all*

Whats your name? Alisa
Where ya from? Victoria
Whatcha ride? Moots VaMoots and FELT AR3
Fav racer? Ryder Hesjedal
Fav drink at the bar? A frosty beer is just fine

First post...been lurking for a while so thought I'd better introduce myself.


----------



## AnndMorg

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)Anndra
Where ya from? Southern Indiana
Whatcha ride? GT3 (Just switched from a hybrid)
*


----------



## petraa

*Whats your name? (as much or as little as you like)* petraa
*Where ya from?* Originally MA, now western CO.
*Whatcha ride?* 2012 Salsa Vaya Ti, 2007 Spec Ruby Exp, Gunnar Sport, Novara Randonee x2, Motobecane Fantom CXX, Jamis Dragon
*Fav racer?* -
*Fav drink at the bar?* a decent beer occasionally


----------



## Justagirl

Hi everyone! I'm Santha. I'm from and currently live in Michigan! I ride a Ridley X-Bow most often but also a Scott!


----------



## il sogno

Justagirl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Santha. I'm from and currently live in Michigan! I ride a Ridley X-Bow most often but also a Scott!


Welcome!


----------



## rebeccaC

What's your name? Rebecca​
Where ya from? Born in France, grew up in Quebec Canada and South Carolina and now living in Southern California.​
Watcha ride? a Seven, a new Waterford for brevets and touring and an older Motobecane Mixte fixed gear for the city.​
Fav racer? Evelyn Stevens​
Fav drink at the bar? I don't drink alcohol but fav drink is a rich thick hot dark chocolate :thumbsup:

​
I've been riding since my teens and liked doing brevets while in college. I've spent the last three years starting my career (keeping fit by running and bicycling) and this year finally have the time to train and do some weekend organized centuries and brevets again. I enjoy photography and will be posting images of my training areas in the rides report forum. ​


----------



## AshLes

Whats your name? Ashley but mostly everyone calls me Ash
Where ya from? Texas
Whatcha ride? Road-Ridley Noah/TT Felt B16W
Fav racer? Sparticus!
Fav drink at the bar? Grand Mariner

Hey ladies! I have been looking for an active women's forum for a while. Glad to be here!


----------



## kimoly

Whats your name? Kimberley
Where ya from? Olympia now, grew up in the southeast. 
Whatcha ride? my present bike is a 2013 Domane 4.5 - perfect for us older gals!
Fav racer? I always had a soft spot for Laurent Fignon - those glasses made him cute!
Fav drink at the bar? hard cider for me these days

I've been lurking off and on for some time and recently decided to come on out into the open. I've been riding since the 1970s, dabbled in racing when I was younger but mostly just like going on long rides. It's a wonderful escape from the day to day world.


----------



## suzpataz

Man these threads are old! Anyone have any better luck with more active forums for women who like to mountain bike? I live in AZ, I have an OLD Gary Fisher hardtail and I love it, South Mountain Park in Phoenix is the best place to ride here if any of you are ever in the area .


----------



## alkoki

Hi!

I'm new here - these are some old posts in this thread! - anybody out there alive and rolling and lurking here? Would be nice to chat with some other chicks on two wheels...anybody? Anybody?

What's your name? Amy
Where ya from? Born in Ohio, but have lived all over. Fell in love with cycling while living in Japan. Live in Virginia now. 
Whatcha ride? A 2006 Serotta Nove - a dreamy stallion of carbon and Titanium
Fav racer? Me! I'm always out to beat her, too. We talk to each other fairly regularly, even have her autograph...
Fav drink at the bar? Sake is wonderful, will joyfully hoist a beer, Belvedere on ice with lime is fab, Pims and 7 is lovely on a hot day - but none of that before a ride, only after - ah, life's lessons! 

After some nagging foot injuries, I took my friend's advice to give cycling a try. Loved it - even after wrecking her bike flying (joyfully, blissfully ignorant) down a hill at 34mph. Didn't know how to slow down - didn't want to - but also didn't know how to turn at high speed on a downhill. Or stop. Only knew how to end a ride by running into something. ER visit and Japanese bike shop repair bill later, we are still friends today and nuts about cycling. Will drive great distances to do an interesting ride somewhere, anywhere. 

My husband has seen my passion grow and how happy I am after whizzing past amazing scenery on two wheels instead of two feet. I always have a camera in my top tube bag (it's a little Lumix, can operate with one hand - crazy, I know, but I have never crashed and have tons of amazing photos from my rides). Anyway, he started poking around with questions last year, so I finally asked, "Would you like to ride with me sometime?" He said, "Yes". It was like the day he asked me to marry him, only this time I was asking him to marry me and my love for cycling. And he said yes! I feel like I am falling in love with cycling all over again now that he rides with me. It's even brought us closer together now that we have this fun thing to do together.

Anyway, that's me. Hope to hear from some other women cyclists out there!


----------



## dingster1

Try bike forums and Team Estrogen forums. I'm on both. BF has a separate women's only section and T.E is all female


----------



## il sogno

That Serotta's gotta be a nice bike. Welcome.


----------



## Seabeast

I had an old profile on this website, but couldn't revive it because the email address associated with it came with a previous internet service provider. I was Rhodabike at that time but couldn't use that name again as it was stuck in limbo.

Whats your name? Rhoda
Where ya from? Saskatchewan, Canada
Whatcha ride? Rocky Mountain Sherpa 10 touring bike, Look 566 road bike, have a half-finished Soma mixte in the basement that I'll finish some day and probably trade for a fat bike.
Fav racer? Thomas Voeckler 
Fav drink at the bar? brown ale such as Newcastle or similar


----------

